# James Llewellin's Guest spot pics



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Just received the disc from Eric today so I thought I would share some of the photos from the 2 guest spots. They were 7 days apart and I weighed pretty much the same at each one; around 85kgs. I used different tans at each show, again as a trial to see which one was better and for me the Jan Tana was far superior showing more detail and a harder physique. I also felt I was better at the second spot. The lighting at the MM was good but when we were on they dimmed the lighting at times so I have only really got one good shot with good lighting. The second guest at the SE the lighting was more uniformed but slightly weaker.

Considering the diet was only for 23 days I am very pleased with my conditioning which isn't far away (and poss on a par with the British last year)

I know with a longer diet I will retain more size and improve markedly on my conditioning which is my single biggest goal for this year. Staying lean in the off season paid real dividens for these 2 guest spots and allowed me to be in shape for the promoters without having to bust my gut for weeks before.

The other option was to turn up out of shape but thats not me and wasn't an entertained option.

Hope you like them.

James


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

...and some more from the UKBFF SE


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Great pics mate.

Have to agree with tan aswell Jan tana is the better choice.

As a said before I thought you looked better at MM but the pics have changed my judgement, this also carries on with the difference the tans make.

I remember seeing a rough current diet layout think it was on a topic over on UKIron but just wondering how your current diet looks ?

Sam


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Looking good mate.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

awesome...


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Spot on mate...nice xmas tree too in rear double biceps


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Awsome dude everything just looks so more complete and polished 2 classy guest spots cant wait to see you at the british!!


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

that 1st pic is awsome!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Impressive


----------



## MALONEG (Jan 30, 2008)

James looking good if poss could you please poss me your current diet

just to give me some ideas how your putting your meals togother cheers mate . James will give you a bell at weekend to run a few things by you thanks gav


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

Amazing condition and for guest spots as well. :thumbup1:


----------



## dwg77 (Dec 25, 2006)

Awsome as always James.

And at 85kg!!!!!!


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

have to agree with the first pic looking hard and dense,and @ 85kg thats incredible each time i see your pics james that little tweak you do just makes you lookeven beter if that is all possible .inspirational and motivational as always. :thumb:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

pitbull said:


> Great pics mate.
> 
> Have to agree with tan aswell Jan tana is the better choice.
> 
> ...


*Current diet is as follows:-*

*On waking 6am* 10g glutamine, 20g whey, 5g creatine, 3g beta alanine, 3g acetyl l carnitine

*CARDIO* 20 mins 5x weekly

*meal 1* 7.30 am 80g oats, 65g total protein, 30g Granola, 1 banana

*TRAIN*

*meal 2* 11am 55g WMS, 55g impact whey isolate, 5g creatine, 5g glutamine, 3g beta alanine, 3g acetyl l carnitine

*ON A NON TRAINING DAY* *Meal 2* 10am 5 whole eggs, 2 slices wholewheat bread, 25g whey.

*meal 3* 12.00pm 250g brown rice, 200g chicken, 25g whey

*meal 4* 2.30pm 5 whole eggs, 2 slices wholewheat toast, 25g whey

*meal 5* 5.00pm 400ml semi skimmed milk, 55g total protein, 50g oats

*meal 6* 7.00pm 125g brown rice, 200g chicken, 10g olive oil

*meal 7* 10.00pm 80g oats, 65g total protein,

*meal 8* 1.00am 1 mp max sachet or 50g oats, 40g whey.

Thats about it.

J


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

That first pic is awesome.

You can see almost every fibre


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you have made some brilliant improvements mate, you look awesome


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

nice pic's James....

think u left out the trio plex cookies in the diet there lol


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

staffy said:


> nice pic's James....
> 
> think u left out the trio plex cookies in the diet there lol


They were only for the diet phase mate, oh yeah and a couple of times since....like last friday!!! :thumb:

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

supercell said:


> They were only for the diet phase mate, oh yeah and a couple of times since....like last friday!!! :thumb:
> 
> J


Well whats the excuse for fried brekkie before session at Monsters ?? or those bacon filled Croissants you where talking about...

Sam


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

pitbull said:


> Well whats the excuse for fried brekkie before session at Monsters ?? or those bacon filled Croissants you where talking about...
> 
> Sam


Giving away all my secrets!! Tis true, the weekend was a clorie fest but still came home 1.5lbs lighter. Hehe!! And Nic said I looked thinner in the face.

I see no problem in eating this kind of stuff if you keep your conditioning around 6 weeks out. I am fairly lucky and can have a cheat most days and still stay in shape. The key is cardio, knowing your body and what you can get away with. :tongue:

When it comes to dieting I am a different animal all together as you know. :innocent:

J


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Looking great James, far better than a lot of the pro's doing guest spots.


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Man they are some awsome shots. I guess i like the maximuscle shots the most. Darker tan.


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

supercell said:


> Giving away all my secrets!! Tis true, the weekend was a clorie fest but still came home 1.5lbs lighter. Hehe!! And Nic said I looked thinner in the face.
> 
> I see no problem in eating this kind of stuff if you keep your conditioning around 6 weeks out. I am fairly lucky and can have a cheat most days and still stay in shape. The key is cardio, knowing your body and what you can get away with. :tongue:
> 
> ...


Hey my lips are sealed on your dieting secrets lol..

See i'm the reverse cheat everyday and manged to stay out of condition lol (joke by the way J so don't worry..)

Ain't you off on your hols soon ? bet you'll manage to come back in even better condition knowing your luck..

Sam


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

You look sinply incredible your physique is now very very balanced, your proportions are incredible. Also your traps look really good.

All in all you have an amazing physique!! true aspiration.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

James amazing condition to carry in off ish season


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

absoloutly awesome photos james... bloody hell, thats wonderfull condition for a guest spot mate.. credit to you bud

your size n thickness is unreal

steve


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

amazing physique!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks guys I appreciate your comments, I really do. This year is an important one for me and staying lean is part of the plan. I feel great and still look OK and I am in the best position I could be in leading into the British later this year.

Thanks for all your support.

As I said in my last thread I wont be doing a competition thread this year in my lead up to the British, however, I will be doing both the Gravesend (24/8) and the Welsh guest spots (14/9) so it will give you some idea how my prep is going.

The light heavies will be a very fierce class this year so my prep has to be stress free and completely focused if I am to stand a chance of taking the title.

Thanks again guys, comments like yours just spur me on even more to improve and be the best I can be for the 19th Oct.

J


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I cant believe with all that food you look that good.

Bastard :tongue:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Fab pix james, looking awesome as always xx


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> I cant believe with all that food you look that good.
> 
> Bastard :tongue:


Dont worry mate that diet wasn't my pre guest spot diet.....Oh my if it was how happy would I be. That's my 'now' diet but how I wish........ :beer:

Best of luck with your one which I believe started yesterday....God is it only 12 weeks to the Gravesend show? Time really does fly!!

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

carly said:


> Fab pix james, looking awesome as always xx


Thankyou Carly


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Very good James.

Your upper body is really top-class.

If anything, its a bit too good if you know what I mean. To balance the size of your arms and shoulders, you could really do with a little bit more width on the sweep on your legs. From those pics anyway.

Its the only thing I could spot, the rest is as good as everyone tells you.

Hope I don't get battered for offering some comment.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

i alway read that cardio should be done on an empty stomach. Is there benifits of taking

10g glutamine, 20g whey, 5g creatine, 3g beta alanine, 3g acetyl l carnitine before cardio?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

stow said:


> Very good James.
> 
> Your upper body is really top-class.
> 
> ...


I totally agree and it is something I am now working on and have been since the guest spots along with more chest thickness and back width.

I have a very critical eye for my own physique so you can guarantee I have been over my physique many times and thinking what I need to do to bring the whole package together and create a winning formula.

Cheers for the comments

J


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

DB said:


> awesome...


Agreed!

2nd pics definitely better, tan etc.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks great...but you already knew that...


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

looking great. the first shot is brilliant.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

stow said:


> If anything, its a bit too good if you know what I mean. To balance the size of your arms and shoulders, *you could really do with a little bit more width on the sweep on your legs*. From those pics anyway.


Yeah he keeps making excuses about guest spots, and water retention in the quads from training them,


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

awesome james , mind you when i seen you at southport last sat you looked chunky bro , so the pics are no suprise to me , i am glad iam having this year off the 90kgs is going to be a belter this year , peace bro sorry to hear about your cash and wallet getting pinched , i hope the bastards die a very slow death ,

chem


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice pics James.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

smithy26 said:


> i alway read that cardio should be done on an empty stomach. Is there benifits of taking
> 
> 10g glutamine, 20g whey, 5g creatine, 3g beta alanine, 3g acetyl l carnitine before cardio?


The benefits of doing this far outway any slight negative effect on blood glucose levels. This 'mix' stops catabolism dead in its tracks and also with the aminos I have chosen it provides a good fat burning environment plus it primes my body for the weights component a couple of hours later.

Now if I had a bucket of carbs then that could and would be problematic and hamper severely any fat loss or maintenance. By taking in aminos at this time you will have no effect on fat burning, only positive.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Nytol said:


> Yeah he keeps making excuses about guest spots, and water retention in the quads from training them,


Hmm, and who missed quads this monday then?...Not me sir. :tongue:

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

chem said:


> awesome james , mind you when i seen you at southport last sat you looked chunky bro , so the pics are no suprise to me , i am glad iam having this year off the 90kgs is going to be a belter this year , peace bro sorry to hear about your cash and wallet getting pinched , i hope the bastards die a very slow death ,
> 
> chem


Cheers Ian.

I am loving the 'chunky monkey' look right now, it feels nice to have a bit of meat on them bones for a change.

As for the wallet and the lowlife that took it, you dont even want to know of the 'orrible things I've thought about doing.

Anyway, I'm gonna enjoy my holiday next week (with no money) and enjoy my wife's company cos thats free and priceless mate. :thumb:

J


----------



## MALONEG (Jan 30, 2008)

James are you still adding fats to your diet ie pnb olive oil mate


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

supercell said:


> The benefits of doing this far outway any slight negative effect on blood glucose levels. This 'mix' stops catabolism dead in its tracks and also with the aminos I have chosen it provides a good fat burning environment plus it primes my body for the weights component a couple of hours later.
> 
> Now if I had a bucket of carbs then that could and would be problematic and hamper severely any fat loss or maintenance. By taking in aminos at this time you will have no effect on fat burning, only positive.
> 
> J


ok cool thanks for reply, pics look great mate


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

MALONEG said:


> James are you still adding fats to your diet ie pnb olive oil mate


I posted my diet, go read it a few posts back.


----------



## MALONEG (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks james what brand is Granola do you use and do you mix it in your oats cheers


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Loving that second to last pose! you look inspiring mate!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

MALONEG said:


> Thanks james what brand is Granola do you use and do you mix it in your oats cheers


Quaker and yes but not cooked so they stay crunchy. Lots of simple sugars tho so might not be the best idea for you. I'm just greedy.

J


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

why whey with all those meals ?

this is new isnt it normally the chicken or fish is the all out protein


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

jjb1 said:


> why whey with all those meals ?
> 
> this is new isnt it normally the chicken or fish is the all out protein


To make sure i get the full amino spectrum at each meal. Even chicken is not complete. You can do whey or an egg with each one or aminos, whatever floats your boat.

You get better uptake and protein utilisation by doing that and that means bigger, stronger muscles and far superior recovery.

J


----------



## MALONEG (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks james will save it for my treat meal on sat what flavour do u use.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

supercell said:


> To make sure i get the full amino spectrum at each meal. Even chicken is not complete. You can do whey or an egg with each one or aminos, whatever floats your boat.
> 
> You get better uptake and protein utilisation by doing that and that means bigger, stronger muscles and far superior recovery.
> 
> J


so what was your choice in the past? ive never noticed you write either of the above on past diets, is this a new thing?

makes sense so im just interested cheers


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

jjb1 said:


> so what was your choice in the past? ive never noticed you write either of the above on past diets, is this a new thing?
> 
> makes sense so im just interested cheers


Something I have been trialing in this off season along with milk and whole eggs. Its def working.

I am now at my leaniest heaviest bodyweight ever and although weight is fairly (if not completely) irrelavant once on stage, I do see this as major progress since my guest spots. The only thing I am finding is my body needs to adjust to the added size, once it does it will give me a solid base to start my diet from in around 6-8 weeks time.

J


----------



## MALONEG (Jan 30, 2008)

James i read the same thing on mixing protein at each meal to make it complete to match human muscle in unleash your freak .Its some thing ive been trying ie chicken with whey and eggs with turkey . Had my treat on sat oat mixed with pnb banna and granola very nice i had to back hold to save room for my nandos . I am still lean but 14 lbs up on comp weight loving the fats never felt this strong 220kg deads on mon off the floor 3 reps


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

MALONEG said:


> James i read the same thing on mixing protein at each meal to make it complete to match human muscle in unleash your freak .Its some thing ive been trying ie chicken with whey and eggs with turkey . Had my treat on sat oat mixed with pnb banna and granola very nice i had to back hold to save room for my nandos . I am still lean but 14 lbs up on comp weight loving the fats never felt this strong 220kg deads on mon off the floor 3 reps


Yes, combining protein (whether whey or solid) does improve greatly the amino profile meaning the body is able to utilise more of the protein we eat.

Egg scores 100 (same as human tissue if you ever wanted to try it!) so it's a perfect addition to each meal. It also gives you 8g of fat (6g of which is 'good' fat) as well as a small amount of cholesterol (important for testosterone production and other hormonal processess), so enough said really.

J


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

my missis will go mad when i start cooking the selection of meals i do every morining weighing everything and now adding an egg to it! lol

might give it a go though not sure......


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Cant remember if ive alredy posted but i'll post anyway.

Wicked physique bro!!!

Fukin wicked physique mate! From the front your most muscular variation is absolutely fantastic!

You have the balance and symetry, cuts, size and shape. That most muscular will be the best on the british stage in my opinion!

Hope all goes well.


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi J

Looking the dogs as always mate


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Britb. Hope all going well for your prep for the Titan. Was asked to judge but difficult with the UKBFF. Its a great show, fantastic stage and lighting plus very well run. I'll be there shouting support.

Hey Homer,

Hope you are well. Any plans this year at all?

J


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

May look at something later in year just getting over a collar bone and back injury so dont want to rush things but you know how it is j i will watch a few shows and then i'll be up for it


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanx james. Prep has been a nightmare but i should be ok come show day i think lol.

My elbow is really hurting atm and doc says its bursitis, i just hope that is all it is or i will not be impressed with my doc at all.

Look forward to seeing you at the titan mate, they shouldve got you to do a guest spot aswell, the condition you have stayed in is fantastic. I cant wait to see the condition youre in at the brits!

Edit, i forgot about the whole ukbff issue, i guess you are right, definately not worth upsetting anyone seeing as you are def one of the front runners for the pro card this year!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

james do you no when the british finals tickets are on sale?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Best thing to do is keep looking at the www.ukbff.co.uk web site. OR just do what we do each year and buy the tickets from the box office on the day.

J


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

do you think you have to get them this in advance? :confused1:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

carly said:


> do you think you have to get them this in advance? :confused1:


No, dont worry Carly, there are always plenty. I'll let you know when they are out, I'll speak to Bill and Wanda in the next few weeks and get the best seats!! :thumb:

J


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

supercell said:


> No, dont worry Carly, there are always plenty. I'll let you know when they are out, I'll speak to Bill and Wanda in the next few weeks and get the best seats!! :thumb:
> 
> J


fab stuff J :thumb: :thumb :


----------

